# Anyone else have issues with apistodave ?



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Not sure why the other thread was closed, I certainly didn't see a logical end to it. The overall issue as not been resolved, and has actually gotten rather worse. I don't know who this dave guy thinks he is, but I'm not sure that he should be talking to anyone the way he responded to me today:

I had placed a Paypal claim, and after a couple days of no return communication on dave's part, I escalated the claim. Paypal's automated system denied my claim instantly (seemed like a scripting error, and I've written paypal regarding it). Here's the response I got from good ol dave:

David Soares <[email protected]*******> wrote:

From: "David Soares" <[email protected]******>
To: <me>
Subject:
Date: Sun, 2 Dec 2007 19:43:53 -0800

Did you learn anything a**ho**-it's important, if you learn, you wont f*** up again. If you keep f***ing up you need to change something.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, I had a great transaction with him a year ago and these were some of the best apisto's I had ever seen. Then a friend of mine at the recent Cichlid show this summer brought back some wild mcmasterii from him and I have them now and they are Awesome.

I had always thought of him as a well respected and reasonable person.

Clearly not the case if that is how he talks to his customers.

I had just referred a member of AAPE to him and was going to get in on the order.
Think I will back out of that and see if I can steer the other member out of it also.

there is a person in florida that had some of the best looking Hongsloi's I had ever seen pictured.
Maybe we will go that route.

Let us know how this plays out. I have always wanted to deal with Dave Soares again, but find it hard to be motivated about doing so with this looming.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's the first part, in case it was missed:

Linky

I don't know what more can be done at this point. I paid for fish that I didn't receive, and he doesn't seem to give a crap... unless I wanted to pay for shipping... because that makes a lot of sense...


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

evercl92,

I have never met Dave or had any dealings with him previously. I sent him an e-mail today to get his side of the story. He sent me a partial copy of your e-mails to him. The content was full of offensive language. I won't offend anyone by posting them here. Frankly, I think you're lucky he responded at all.

A part of his letter:

"I will not respond to letters written in this tone, I have too many good and understanding folks that I deal with, there's no need to let someone this angry into my life. If he had come off here as wanting to work with me and not as someone who is confrontational he would have been much better off."

Now, as I said before, I have no problem with people discussing vendor frustrations at APC. Probably a portion of blame lies with each of you. It sounds like communication should have been better. I do think, however, that it is important to be factual and to present a non-biased view of the situation. If you have further issues with Dave, please deal directly with him or through the PayPal dispute service. I see no further advantage for using APC as a fourm for your frustrations.

Thread closed!


----------

